# game everyone seems to have one but the amphibians



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

every other section seems to have a game but the amphib's so ill start one of who ever gets the correct answer then posts a pic try and get the latin name as well as the common name

we will start with easy one


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Agalychnis callidryas aka Red Eyed Tree Frog


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

no pic.. game over.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Agalychnis callidryas aka Red Eyed Tree Frog

I know andaroo already said it but since there was no pic..

Another easy one..


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*fire salamander*

salamandra salamandra terrestris aka : fire salamnder


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

spotted salamander ambystoma maculatum


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spotted Salamander, Ambystoma maculatus*


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Opps too late lol.

Common toad, (bufo bufo)


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

OK try this one


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Easy  

Long-toed salamander, (ambystoma macrodactylum) (had to google for latin name could not remember how to spell it lol)


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

ambystoma macrodactylum - long toed salamander

ok try this  (i took this pic btw woop woop)


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I dont have a clue picture is too blur sorry, but guess it native to the UK, Nutterjack lol ?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bufo bufo*

_common toad: bufo bufo._


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Marbled Newt (Triturus marmoratus)
Or 
Pygmy marbled newt (Triturus pygmaeus)_*
*_


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Marbled Newt (Triturus marmoratus)
> Or
> Pygmy marbled newt (Triturus pygmaeus)


 
its a : Pygmy marbled newt (Triturus pygmaeus)


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice any breeding ? 

Nice easy one, one of my own which sadly no longer with us. Sub-species as well please.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> Nice any breeding ?
> 
> Nice easy one, one of my own which sadly no longer with us. Sub-species as well please.


fire salamander salamandra salamandra bernardezi or fastuosa

btw you dont happen to have any bernardezi females for sale do you


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

...more by me, try these TWO


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> ...more by me, try these TWO


oriental fire belly toad (bombina orientalis) and a smooth newt (lissotriton vulgaris)


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

*clap clap*


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

OK if some1 gets this i'll be impressed


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some species of pool / rocket frog?

im on the verge of it im sure.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I give up, enlighten me


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a green/golden bell frog if I'm not mistaken (litoria aurea)

Whats this:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Nice any breeding ?
> 
> Nice easy one, one of my own which sadly no longer with us. Sub-species as well please.


they were bread by a breeder in essex, but i have 2 of the pygmy marble newts 4 sale if u r intrested???


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*pics*

go for a guess:










and 1 of the most simple amphibians 2 guess:










and these by the way they are not housed 2 gether i just thought i would get a group pic of all of them lol:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

yep green and gold bell 



sean k said:


> go for a guess:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


european common/grass frog rana temporaria
barred tiger salamander ambystoma mavortium mavortium
cranwells horned frog ceratophrys cranwelli


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pelophylax ridibundus*

*pelophylax ridibundus acctually lol (marshfrog) and a CB 1. lol lol*

*b 4 he morphed:*


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> It's a green/golden bell frog if I'm not mistaken (litoria aurea)
> 
> Whats this:


Kassina maculata?


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL no sorry.. want me to tell you or keep trying??


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

tell us.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was too late... Can't believe a long toed salamander was there.I actually owned two.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

spend_day said:


> Kassina maculata?


Yeah go on. What is it? Nice looking frog anyways.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Limnodynastes peronii?


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Was it? am I right? :whip: :lol2:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Mixophyes Balbus (Stuttering frog) from australia


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

ok so starting up again looks fun


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Melanophryniscus stelzneri


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

jc_reptiles said:


> Melanophryniscus stelzneri


yep sure is, you beet me to the punch:bash:

heres one for the hard core anura fans


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

im not sure some type of mossy frog
what about:


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

ok no one will get that Malagasy rainbow* frog
*


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

red-eyed tree frog man said:


> ok no one will get that Malagasy rainbow* frog*


Got to leave it longer! I suspect most people would have done that one quite easily, it's _Scaphiophryne gottlebei_.


Try this one :whistling2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

red-eyed tree frog man said:


> im not sure some type of mossy frog


nope sorry



Saedcantas said:


> Got to leave it longer! I suspect most people would have done that one quite easily, it's _Scaphiophryne gottlebei_.
> 
> 
> Try this one :whistling2:
> ...


is it an adelphobates? looks very similar to the black toed frog adelphobates galactonotus recently changed from dendrobates galactonotus. or is it a phyllobates?

any ideas on the pic i posted?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

knighty said:


> nope sorry
> 
> is it an adelphobates? looks very similar to the black toed frog adelphobates galactonotus recently changed from dendrobates galactonotus. or is it a phyllobates?
> 
> any ideas on the pic i posted?


I think yours is one of your favourite _Spinomantis_ 

As for mine... He's as far from a Dendrobatid as it gets  She's a Bufonid


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I think yours is one of your favourite _Spinomantis_
> 
> As for mine... He's as far from a Dendrobatid as it gets  She's a Bufonid


O ok i will have to have a rethink.....

mine is not a spinomantis, hes a raniadae


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

looking at it now how did i not see those glands!!!!

i feel ashamed:blush:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

go on what is it looks pied 
watever it is its cool


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok another clue which realy ought to be the giveaway... 

She's a livebearer!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty easy one, but in my eyes not common enough.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> image


Nectophrynoides of some sort?


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Think it could be viviparus


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

chrism, is that an egytpian green toad.

What's this? (european)


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

kettykev said:


> chrism, is that an egytpian green toad.
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff22/kettykev/fw/KsFrance028.jpg


Nope!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

chirs is that one of your BUFO BRONGERSMAI ?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> chirs is that one of your BUFO BRONGERSMAI ?


Spoil sport- you know what I own! :lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

chrism said:


> Nectophrynoides of some sort?





Dendroman said:


> Think it could be viviparus


:2thumb: It is indeed _Nectophrynoides viviparus_, the Morogoro tree toad! 
Well done


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> :2thumb: It is indeed _Nectophrynoides viviparus_, the Morogoro tree toad!
> Well done


You got these @ the zoo Lotte?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

chrism said:


> You got these @ the zoo Lotte?


Only captive group worldwide (other than potentially unknown private keepers in the deepest depths somewhere) and first captive breeding 

They are truly adorable!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

kettykev said:


> chrism, is that an egytpian green toad.
> 
> What's this? (european)
> 
> ...


Alytes obstetricans.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Only captive group worldwide (other than potentially unknown private keepers in the deepest depths somewhere) and first captive breeding
> 
> They are truly adorable!


Amazing great work 

Matt


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

What's this?... Reasonably easy, but very rarely seen in the UK trade...


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

a guess at scaphiophryne sp.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It is a Microhylid 

But it's _Breviceps adspersus_ :2thumb:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Only captive group worldwide (other than potentially unknown private keepers in the deepest depths somewhere) and first captive breeding
> 
> They are truly adorable!


Cool stuff, well done!

I know DF had some tree toads for sale ages back, but I cant remember the type...


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> It is a Microhylid
> 
> But it's _Breviceps adspersus_ :2thumb:


Jessica Rabbits got it :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

chrism said:


> Cool stuff, well done!
> 
> I know DF had some tree toads for sale ages back, but I cant remember the type...


They were Asian tree toads, _Pedostibes hosii_ :whistling2:  (Not from DF...)


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Alytes obstetricans.


 
correct


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

OK, if you right click and go to properties, your gonna find it out, so no cheating.

Lotte, I think you have to be banned from this one, as I think you did have this very animal in the picture at Jersey. (Kay mentioned it has ceased to be!)


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Potomotyphlus kaupii


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

OKay the one from last looks like either the African Dwarf Frog or a baby African Clawed Frog, but I'll put my money being a ACF because of the eye's.

The last picture: Well it's obviously some sort of Caecilian and I'm no good with them, so I'll say either _Typhlonectes compressicauda_ or _Typhlonectes natans. 

_How about this one?


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

pigeon said:


> Potomotyphlus kaupii


 
Correct!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

jc_reptiles said:


> image


 
_Xenopus longipes_! Never seen one before, do you guys have these???




jc_reptiles said:


> OK, if you right click and go to properties, your gonna find it out, so no cheating.
> 
> Lotte, I think you have to be banned from this one, as I think you did have this very animal in the picture at Jersey. (Kay mentioned it has ceased to be!)
> 
> image


Sadly yes, what a troublesome animal that was!


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

shadowfrog said:


> OKay the one from last looks like either the African Dwarf Frog or a baby African Clawed Frog, but I'll put my money being a ACF because of the eye's.
> 
> The last picture: Well it's obviously some sort of Caecilian and I'm no good with them, so I'll say either _Typhlonectes compressicauda_ or _Typhlonectes natans. _
> 
> ...


 
Rhinophrynus sp. Some kind of Burrowing toad.

As for my Post. Pigeon got the caecilian, its Potomotyphlus kaupii, Kaups Caeclilan.

As for the other. Its is a species of Xenopus, but its NOT laevis.


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> _Xenopus longipes_! Never seen one before, do you guys have these???
> 
> I wish. We have spondered a project with a guy called Thomas Doherty Bone and suplies him with singagae around lake Oku. He mentioned we might be able to have some though!!!


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

I have kept P.kaupii had them about 5 years ago you dont see them that much in the uk.


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

jc_reptiles said:


> Rhinophrynus sp. Some kind of Burrowing toad.
> 
> As for the other. Its is a species of Xenopus, but its NOT laevis.


I'll give you that one :2thumb: It's _Rhinophrynus Dorsalis. 

_I was going to say the frog was _Tropicalis, _but it seems to be _longipes.


_


----------

